# [gelöst] Nur teilweise Internet nach Providerwechsel.

## Klaus Meier

Bin heute Nachmittag endlich wieder angeschaltet worden. Mit folgendem Ergebnis:

Internet funktioniert mit Chrome, Kmail und Qbittorrent. emerge --sync sagt mir folgendes: 

```
>>> Synchronization of repository 'gentoo' located in '/mnt/gentoo/usr/portage'...

!!! getaddrinfo failed for 'rsync.europe.gentoo.org': Der Name oder der Dienst ist nicht bekannt

>>> Starting rsync with rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage...

rsync: getaddrinfo: rsync.europe.gentoo.org 873: Name or service not known

rsync error: error in socket IO (code 10) at clientserver.c(128) [Receiver=3.1.1]

>>> Retrying...

!!! Exhausted addresses for rsync.europe.gentoo.org
```

Der Firefox meldet mir auch nur, der Server unter xyz konnte nicht gefunden werden. Ich kann xyz aber anpingen. Und mit dem Firefox auf den Router zugreifen. Mit meinem Smartphone kann ich problemlos auf das Netz zugreifen, auch mit dem Firefox. Und mit meinem Smartphone als Modem funktioniert dann auch alles problemlos. Die Probleme treten nur auf, wenn ich das eingebaute Wlan nutze. Mit dem ich aber sonst noch nie irgendwo Probleme hatte.

Edit: Konqueror und TV-Browser funktionieren auch nicht. Muss ich mir wohl mal den Kernel ansehen...

Und noch ein Edit: Habe jetzt etwas gefunden: Wenn ich bei Firefox mit about:config ipv6 abschalte, dann gehen erst mal die Seiten, aber kein TV-Streaming. Werde jetzt mal mein System mit USE="-ipv6" bauen.

Ja, es lag am ipv6.Last edited by Klaus Meier on Sun Aug 24, 2014 5:05 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## py-ro

Sieht eigentlich nur wie ein DNS Problem aus, was hast du den in der resolv.conf drin?

----------

## Klaus Meier

Das war auch meine erste Idee. Wenn ich ping www.gentoo.org eingebe, dann bekomme ich ja die DNS-Auflösung nach 89.16.167.134. Und die Seite ging weder mit der URL noch mit der IP. Und sie ging dann ja mit Chrome und nicht mit Firefox. Die Firefox-Hilfe hat mich auf die Idee gebracht. Scheint wohl häufiger zu sein.

----------

## toralf

Hhm, also -ipv6 sollte nicht notwendig sein, denke ich .

Aber egal, wenn es bei Dir hilft ... dann kann ja ein "solved" in den Titel, oder  ?

----------

## Klaus Meier

Na da steht doch schon seit geraumer Zeit ein [gelöst]. Hat jemand eine bessere Idee als -ipv6? Beim Firefox kann ich es ja in der about:config einstellen, aber was mache ich mit emerge --sync?

Ist schon komisch, mit meinem Smartphone als Modem geht es. Mit diesem D-Link Router direkt weder per Kabel noch per Wlan. Werde wohl noch etwas forschen, aber es geht ja erst mal.

----------

## toralf

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Na da steht doch schon seit geraumer Zeit ein [gelöst].

 *head smack*

----------

## Klaus Meier

Jetzt mal Stand der Dinge:

layman will gar nicht, egal ob per Smartphone oder Wlan. Meldet folgendes:

```
 * Connector.connect_url(); Failed to retrieve the content from: https://api.gentoo.org/overlays/repositories.xml                                    

 * Error was: HTTPSConnectionPool(host='api.gentoo.org', port=443): Max retries exceeded with url: /overlays/repositories.xml (Caused by <class 'socket.gaierror'>: [Errno -5] No address associated with hostname)                                                                                       

 *                                                                                                                                                   

 * Failed to fetch overlay list!                                                                                                                     

 *  Original Error was: local variable 'connection' referenced before assignment
```

emerge --sync spuckt erst eine Fehlermeldung aus und läuft dann durch

```
>>> Synchronization of repository 'gentoo' located in '/mnt/gentoo/usr/portage'...                                                                   

!!! getaddrinfo failed for 'rsync.europe.gentoo.org': Der Name oder der Dienst ist nicht bekannt                                                     

>>> Starting rsync with rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage...
```

Ich habe jetzt mal SystemrescueCD (falls da ein Fehler in der Kernelkonfiguration vorliegen sollte) gestartet und ein emerge --sync ausgeführt, gibt die gleiche Meldung wie am Anfang, als ich es noch ohne -ipv6 versucht habe.

Auf dem Router ist eine Firmware vom Provider. Die passt zu keiner Anleitung, die ich im Netz finde. Man kann da nichts in Bezug auf ipv6 einstellen. Man kann auch keine andere aufspielen, sagt er immer nur: Inkompatible Firmware.

----------

## TheSmallOne

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Na da steht doch schon seit geraumer Zeit ein [gelöst]. Hat jemand eine bessere Idee als -ipv6? Beim Firefox kann ich es ja in der about:config einstellen, aber was mache ich mit emerge --sync?

 

In der make.conf könntest du

```
PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS="--ipv4"
```

setzen.

Aber das behebt ja auch nur die Symptome. Dein Problem scheint ja zu sein, dass dein System denkt über eine funktionierende IPv6-Verbindung zu verfügen, ohne das es tatsächlich darüber verfügt. Du müsstest also entweder die Verbindung zum Funktionieren bringen (wenn sie existiert), oder dafür sorgen, dass das System erkennt, dass es eben keine Verbindung hat. (Routen löschen)

----------

## py-ro

Das sind alles Fehlermeldungen die sich auf DNS beziehen, nicht IPv6, er findet gar nicht erst eine Adresse.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Also da hat wohl der Provider mit seinem Netz etwas mit seinem Router verbockt. Der Router kann an sich ipv6 und das steht auch in jeder Anleitung, die ich finden konnte. Nur bei mir gibt es alle diese Einstellungen nicht.

Wenn es am DNS liegen sollte, warum funzt dann unter Windows alles ohne Probleme?

Warum ging dann erst mal fast nichts, bevor ich USE="-ipv6" gesetzt habe?

Wenn ich dem Firefox sage, er soll kein ipv6 nutzen, dann geht er, sonst nicht. Unter Gentoo. Unter Windows geht es auch ohne diese Änderung.

Warum löst ping jede Adresse auf, die dann nicht funktioniert?

Es ist mir klar, dass es nicht an diesem USE-Flag liegt. Werde es mal mit einem anderen DNS-Server versuchen. Aber ich sehe zwar, welcher DNS-Server gerade genutzt wird, habe aber noch nichts gefunden, wo ich ihn einstellen kann.

----------

## py-ro

Spaßeshalber trag mal 8.8.8.8 als DNS ein, ping fragt ausschließlich nach A-Records, andere Programme bevorzugen normalerweise AAAA-Records, wenn IPv6 aktiv ist. Aber die Fritzbox sollte das richtige zurückgeben.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Ich bin ja auf der Suche. Ich hab noch nichts gefunden, wo ich manuell einen DNS eingeben kann...

----------

## py-ro

/etc/resolv.conf auf deinem System?

----------

## Klaus Meier

Hab da die ganz Zeit in der Routerkonfiguration rumgesucht. Ok, einen nameserver in der /etc/resolv.conf einzutragen bringt mich schon mal etwas weiter. Da ist bei emerge --sync die Fehlermeldung weg und der firefox funzt auch mit aktiviertem ipv6. Nur layman rührt sich nicht. Muss wohl wieder zurück auf Null, also alles, was ich so in der letzten Zeit gemacht habe, wieder rückgängig.

Sorry, hast ja voll Recht, mich hat diese Hilfe vom Firefox auf die falsche Spur gebracht. Aber wenn ein ping www.gentoo.org die passende IP ausspuckt, dann hab ich nicht geglaubt, dass es am nameserver liegt.

----------

## Josef.95

Das "layman" zZt nicht funktioniert, liegt wahrscheinlich daran das overlays.gentoo.org zZt ausgefallen ist (siehe zb auch auf infra-status.gentoo.org).

Sprich das sollte sich mit ein wenig Geduld "von allein" wieder beheben :)

----------

## Jean-Paul

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Ich bin ja auf der Suche. Ich hab noch nichts gefunden, wo ich manuell einen DNS eingeben kann...

 

Du könntest auf deinem Router die DNS eintragen die du von deinem Provider bekommen hast.

Dann trägst du den Router als DNS in net ein  */etc/conf.d/net wrote:*   

> dns_servers_wlp3s0="192.168.1.1"

 

In resolv.conf musst du dann nichts mehr eintragen  */etc/resolv.conf wrote:*   

> # Generated by net-scripts for interface wlp3s0
> 
> nameserver 192.168.1.1

 

----------

## Josef.95

@Jean-Paul,

ja, das funktioniert, sofern man das gute altbewährte openrc[netifrc] nutzt :)

----------

## Jean-Paul

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> @Jean-Paul,
> 
> ja, das funktioniert, sofern man das gute altbewährte openrc[netifrc] nutzt 

 

Jaja das ist Linux. Nutzt ihr was anderes  :Smile: 

----------

## toralf

 *Jean-Paul wrote:*   

>  *Josef.95 wrote:*   @Jean-Paul,
> 
> ja, das funktioniert, sofern man das gute altbewährte openrc[netifrc] nutzt  
> 
> Jaja das ist Linux. Nutzt ihr was anderes 

 Du meinst das Ding, dessen Name man nicht ausspricht ?  :Very Happy: 

Da fand ich doch das hier ganz gut geschrieben : https://lkml.org/lkml/2014/8/12/459

----------

## Klaus Meier

Also erst mal großen Dank an py-ro, du hast mich wieder auf die richtige Spur gebracht. So wie es aussieht, geht dann wieder alles.

Und dann auch noch großen Dank an Josef, du hast mir den Rest gegeben... Wenn die Overlays gerade ausgefallen sind, dann wird mir alles klar.

Und wenn dann sowieso gerade etwas nicht funktioniert, dann macht man wegen so etwas noch mehr kaputt, weil man rumwerkelt.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Aber kann mir jetzt mal jemand dieses ganze Drama erklären? Mit dem DNS aus dem Router, der jede URL auflöst, wenn man sie anpingt.

Warum funzt alles unter Windows?

Warum funzt der Firefox, Konqueror, Tvbrowser und wget nur, wenn ich ipv6 abschalte?

Warum funzt Chrome immer?

Ich sehe da irgendwie keine Linie.

----------

## toralf

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Aber kann mir jetzt mal jemand dieses ganze Drama erklären? Mit dem DNS aus dem Router, der jede URL auflöst, wenn man sie anpingt.
> 
> Warum funzt alles unter Windows?
> 
> Warum funzt der Firefox, Konqueror, Tvbrowser und wget nur, wenn ich ipv6 abschalte?
> ...

 M$ und Google haben so viel Schotter, daß Sie dutzende Programmierer dafür bezahlen können, um alle möglichen Nickligkeiten herumzuprogrammieren - FOSS Programmierer hingegen bevorzugen eine klare Ansage und eine "saubere" Konfiguration.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Hab da jetzt bei Suche etwas gefunden, dass Windows wohl im Zweifelsfall selber den DNS wechselt, wenn der nicht funktioniert. Und wenn Google einen DNS hat, dann bauen sie den dann auch gleich in den eigenen Browser ein. In welche Richtung das geht, ist ja wohl klar. Nur keinen eigenen DNS nutzen. Der Anwender muss vor zu viel Selbstbestimmung geschützt werden.

----------

## toralf

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Der Anwender muss vor zu viel Selbstbestimmung geschützt werden.

 Viel raffinierter - unter dem Deckmantel der Verbesserung und Bequemlichkeit wird der User eingelullt und entmündigt, bis er irgendwann wie an der Nadel hängt.

----------

## schmidicom

Ihr scheint nicht zu verstehen das es sich bei Chrome und Windows um Produkte handelt welche auch bei solchen funktionieren sollen die nicht wissen was "DNS" ist. Hier gibt es sicher genug Fachkundige die in der Lage sind die kaputten DNS-Einstellungen eines Routers lokal zu übergehen aber in der großen weiten Welt sieht es diesbezüglich schon ganz anders aus.

Das eigentliche Problem ist doch eher das viele Leute erwarten ihren Computer wie einen Toaster behandeln zu können. Einschalten, Knöpfchen drücken und es läuft ohne zu wissen wieso.

Und da diese Erwartungen nun existieren finden sich auch Firmen wie Google oder manchmal auch Windows die sich dessen annehmen.

Klar man könnte jetzt auch damit Argumentieren das die Leute nie etwas dazu lernen werden wenn man sie nicht zu ihrem Glück zwingt aber soll die Computerwelt wirklich so funktionieren?

----------

## Klaus Meier

Also, jetzt weiß ich, warum da mal was ging und warum nicht. Und warum ich erst mal auf dem falschen Dampfer war. Da jetzt so etwas zu sagen wie, Windows ist etwas für Idioten und bei Linux muss man selber Hand anlegen, ist einfach nicht Zielführend.

Mein Problem ist der Router. Der als nameserver in der resolv.conf die 192.168.1.1 eingetragen hat. Die Adresse vom Router. Das war doch schon immer so, oder? Habe mich damit nie beschäftigt, weil ich damit noch nie Probleme hatte. Auf alle Fälle liefert der dann wohl als URL-Auflösung nur Müll. Wenn ich in der resolf.conf einen nameserver hinzufüge, dann geht schon vieles, wenn ich die 192.168.1.1 ersetzte, dann geht alles. Genauso das mit dem ipv6. Mein Router kann ipv6. Nur hat mein Provider wohl alles diesbezügliche raus operiert und damit alles verkrüppelt. Also es geht schon etwas mehr, wenn am ipv6 abschaltet, aber das ist nicht die Lösung.

Chrome, Ping und Windows haben funktioniert. Entweder weil sie mit der Antwort von meinem Router klar gekommen sind oder weil sie einen alternativen nameserver eingebaut haben. Davon gehe ich bei Chrome und Windows mal aus.

Ja, ich bin jetzt sehr froh, dass ich weiß, an was es liegt. Das ist mir wichtiger, als die Tatsache, dass es irgendwie funktioniert.

----------

## toralf

Ich geb' Dir insofern recht, als ich bei einer Waschmaschine auch nicht den Prozessortyp kennen will - ein Knopf zum Drücken, auf dem "Sauber machen !" steht, genügt mir völlig.

Aber M$, Google und Kumpane sind eben nicht nur darauf aus, ein tolles Produkt für tolle Kunden zu machen, sondern die Leute anzufixen. 

Das stört mich.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Ja, was Google und Microsoft da abziehen, begeisterst mich auch nicht. Aber der Gedanke daran hat dafür gesorgt, dass ich länger für die Lösung gebraucht habe.

----------

